# Bill Gates' Last day at Microsoft



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Forgive me if you've already seen this, but I just stumbled across it and found it hilarious. :lol: /steve

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/7da3c34f30/bill-gates-last-day-at-microsoft-from-uploaderguy

EDIT: There are some reports the sound isn't good. If so, try this one on Youtube.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c010c101ac/bill-gate-s-wife-melinda-has-a-dirty-little-secret


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This stuff is priceless....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This stuff is priceless....:lol::lol::lol:


I was laughing out loud.  On the first one, I guess everyone featured in it was "in on it"? It was way too smooth to be cut and paste, right? /steve


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh man, that funny.:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The echo was so bad I couldn't make most of it out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> The echo was so bad I couldn't make most of it out.


IHmm. Wasn't like that when I posted it. Try this one instead (Youtube). Second video's audio seems to be fine. /steve


----------



## IamSulumits (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve said:


> IHmm. Wasn't like that when I posted it. Try one instead (Youtube). Second video's audio seems to be fine. /steve


Yep this one has a better audio. And yeah this is hilarious :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling Thanks!


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

HA HA... thanks for sharing!


----------

